# Keto diet for 2 weeks or so, worth it? Gains?



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking and feeling alright, although trousers are getting tighter and some don't fit, gone from a 34 to 36, want to get back to my 34 comfortable so thinking of Keto dieting from tomorrow, want to lose the few inches again.

Suggestions please?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

IMO keto for 2 weeks will not make any difference. You may loose some water but that is all... You need at least 8-12 week keto for decent result. 2 weeks are not worth it.

Hope it helps

Ninja:beer:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Iv'e been on ckd diet for last 7 weeks mate and although you lose weight in week 1 it will only be water weight coming off and fat loss will start later on, so just a short diet wont work as the water will return straight after your normal diet returns.....


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh okay thanks guys.

May just reduce carbs and calories a bit then, and add in extra 15 mins cardio twice a week after my weights session, surely that way I should see a decrease in BF.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

try an extra 45 mins of cardio lol, 15 mins wont do a lot


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

ALR said:


> try an extra 45 mins of cardio lol, 15 mins wont do a lot


Already playing football every week, 1-2 training a week, plus match days and 3 weight sessions a week, so 2 x extra 15 mins after weights wont do anything? My diet's gone a bit off the boil and needs re-adjusting along with the motivation I hav got back now.

Probably post a thread later for some diet help.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

15 minutes high intensity (skipping, hill sprints, sledge dragging) will be good if you can manage it after a weights session


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

30mins on a treadmills only going to burn around 500-700 cals depending on how hard you go at it.

I think a 3600cal deficit equates to a 1LBS drop, 2 x 15 min SS sessions is not a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

chelios said:


> *Already playing football every week, 1-2 training a week, plus match days and 3 weight sessions a week*,


If your doing all that and putting on unwanted fat, id suggest looking at your diet anyway.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Definitely need to look at my diet again, put quite a bit of fat n inch or so in last 4 weeks because no gym or footy because of a back injury, diet went out the window now it's time to sor it back out.

The 15 mins cardio will be HIIT, will experiment. Cheers guys. May also keep my carbs to 200g and under per day. For a few weeks and monitor myself, once I'm back down toa 34 waist I'll up them and I'll be alright because the exercise I'll be doing.


----------

